# How do you store your harnesses?



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I put it on a saddle rack and cover it with a sheet.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll get pictures if I can but you can buy harness racks that are really similar to saddle holders that screw into the wall.

That way it keeps your harness from getting tangled up and there's room for the collar and bridle there with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

I keep mine on a free standing saddle stand with the bridle/reins hanging on a hook on the wall.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a harness bag that I store my harness in. I bought it this past fall and it's great. Keeps everything tidy and keeps the dust off.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

The harness we use for everyday work and exercise is out in our harness shed by the barn. The better harness is in the house downstairs in the basement covered with a sheet. We use large harness hangers that we got in PA at one of the Amish harness shops, they are great and very sturdy.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

My Comfy Fit harness goes on the harness rack that I set up by the tack shed door. The breastcollars hang from hook over the shelving unit I keep my brushes and some gear on, and my nylon Liberty harness is on a free standing saddle rack on top of the western saddle I don't use very much as it's my "spare" set.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*store harness.*

in my bedroom on racks on the bedroom walls


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Are the harness racks like these ones? 
Harness Rack Black - Horse.com

I would love to see pictures of everyone's set up.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Yep. I've got that harness rack.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*harness racks.*

hiya that is a pad rack you can buy a set compriseing of a bridle rack pad rack rein rack.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We've got ours hanging on a wall in the barn on old harness racks like this









Dad doesn't seem to worry much about dust since ours is just working harness...and it's impossible to keep dust out of stuff here without vaccum sealing it LOL.

Please forgive the clutter, I have a hard time keeping my barn organized.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*harness racks.*

i for got to mention a collar rack as well.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A couple of large metal coffee cans screwed into the wall worked for me. I'm frugal.


----------

